
Interviewing is broken - tychuz
http://www.stilldrinking.org/interviewing-is-broken
======
tychuz
>So, using whatever language you want, php, python, perl, javascript, program
something that gets today's date and time, then writes it to a file.

Me:

$ date > today.txt

This cracked me up. :)

~~~
zimpenfish
Good response to a good question. Next step is the interviewer saying "...in a
12 hour clock", "...in ISO8601 format", "...in France", etc.

In fact, you could probably do an 6 hour interview just asking time and date
questions and it would probably find you decent candidates.

(Or i18n/l10n questions, if you're especially cruel.)

